# Connor Ward BBQ Throw Down



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@wardconnor You should have shown the grill a little more disrespect...






That grill deserved The Office treatment. *Link is NSFW*


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

That grill pissed me off for too many years. It is just getting what it deserved.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

That's a real pisser offer.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

On the first truck slide all I heard was Elton John "I'm still standing..."


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> That grill pissed me off for too many years. It is just getting what it deserved.


Was the brand of those shorts, Jams? I don't know how I missed this gem of a video. :lol:

Regardless, what did you buy to replace the BBQ grill?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > That grill pissed me off for too many years. It is just getting what it deserved.
> ...


Just one day a new grill showed up and I was asked to take the old junk one to the dump.

I think the new one was just a cheap char grill from home depot or something. That was a fun day.


----------

